# Statutory/Self Declaration Letter for Wintel Administrator



## muthu.g (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,

1> Could you please give me some model for Wintel administrator / System Administrator.

2> I have only one Form-16 that is also received in 2009.

I don't have any other year Form-16 for rest of the years.

Please tell / guide me why i need this Form-16 and do they need it the latest one or i 

can serve with old one as above.

Thank you.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

muthu.g said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1> Could you please give me some model for Wintel administrator / System Administrator.
> 
> ...


Confused - so am I! Sorry - none of this made sense to me at all. Are you on the right forum?


----------



## muthu.g (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry Topcat83, for lack of information which i provided here.

1> I'm new to this forum and i want to apply for NZ Immigration that's for sure(however i've mentioned in my profile Expat in Australia). Before i want to collect all supporting documents for my Experiences and send it to NZQA for analyse my Qualifications & Experiences.

So, am in need of Statutory documents to replace the Job Reference Letter from my Employers.

2> In India, the Form-16 is meant for Income Tax Submission proof for any financial years. Do i need to submit it..? I have seen somewhere here that it requires for immigration from India. Topcat83, if you need explanation in above info. please let me know, i'm glad do it. Because, you are trying to help me. 

(Note: Please guide me, change profile button to "Expat in New Zealand", i tried & failed.)


----------

